
The Difficulty of Disclosure, Surebet247 and the Streisand Effect - weinzierl
https://www.troyhunt.com/the-difficulty-of-disclosure-surebet247-and-the-streisand-effect/
======
glitcher
Really great write-up as usual from Mr. Hunt! Some bits that I found
especially amusing:

Auto-response email from the company says "To add additional comments, please
reply to this email". The email address it came from is
"noreply@surebet247.com".

Troy's opinion of gambling: "Granted, gambling merely amounts to a tax on
people who can't do maths"

:)

------
ComodoHacker
The specific of online gambling business is there are lot of shady things
going on. You just aren't competitive if you're all legal and honest. When
something goes wrong, something you can't immediately fix, the optimal
strategy often is cover things up and not attract the attention of regulators
at all costs. Because once you did, it's better to dump your company, save
whatever assets you can and start over.

This might explain their attitude.

------
IfOnlyYouKnew
Tangentially related: I’ve always considered the “Streisand effect” to be
vaguely immoral, even though I usually agree with the side it’s ostensibly
helping.

That’s because it’s fundamentally (and often gleefully) negating people’s
legal rights, and replacing it with the mob’s moral convictions.

Telling people they may have some legal right, but they better not even try
using it is dangerous. I’ve heard about it’s abuse in smaller settings, i. e.
“of course they did not give you a promotion because your are
(black/white/woman/old/...). But if you complain about it, working here will
become miserable”.

~~~
akerl_
I think you might be conflating the Streisand effect with something else?

The Streisand Effect describes the case where a party (business, person, etc)
attempts to tell people to ignore or not look at something they disapprove of,
which then causes people to go look at that thing. The origin of the term
comes from Barbara Streisand filing lawsuits to attempt to suppress photos she
didn’t want publicized, which ended up popularizing the photos (because people
heard about the lawsuit). For more context:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

I’m thus not sure how it could be immoral, given that the effect is
perpetrated by the person who ends up negatively impacted, not by the
resulting people who learn about the disputed content.

If you’re referring to the mob mentality that often follows the public
becoming aware of something (either via the Streisand effect or otherwise), I
agree that the morality of using quantity-of-displeased-humans-on-the-internet
as a tool for changing behavior is a dangerous and often misused method.

~~~
michaelt

      I’m thus not sure how it could be immoral
    

What if, rather than Streisand suing someone distributing an aerial photo of
her house, instead she sued someone distributing a revenge porn video, or
leaked medical records?

If trying to get your privacy protected in such a case has the opposite
effect, how can any privacy law work?

~~~
jessaustin
In our current environment, that would be a different thing. People have a
right to privacy with respect to images of our naked bodies. We don't have a
right to privacy with respect to pubic knowledge of horrible things we've
done.

However, there is a tension here, and it might be resolved in the long run by
doing away with any privacy whatsoever, at least for regular people.

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
OP got the point, and you’re just repeating “mob justice is ok because these
are horrible people”.

------
ryanlol
> I'll refrain from posting the entire messages he received as they were a
> bit, well, "legal"

So... why?

~~~
blantonl
Have you ever noticed that photos of lawyers typically have a backdrop of
volumes of books with reams and reams of text?

That’s why - because it was probably reams and reams of legalese bullshit

------
iafrikan
The lovely thing now is they will possibly face GDPR scrutiny after this -->
[https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/01/07/surebet247-nigeria-
sport...](https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/01/07/surebet247-nigeria-sports-
betting-soccer-gambling-nitda-gdpr-european-union-data-breach/)

~~~
mr__y
Assuming that all the information in the troyhunt article is true I wish them
the worst possible outcome from the bottom of my heart

